# Merckx Factory / Flanders Visit Summary



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

So on my last weekend in Cologne I managed to find some free time and made the drive over to Belgium. The autobahn made the trip over and back a heck of a lot faster than I expected! 

First stop: Merckx factory, Meise
- I fully expected no-one to be at the factory at 9am on a Saturday and I was right. However, as I was walking around taking pictures, a large door opened, revealing a courtyard connecting the back of the factory to a large house. I could see an Audi Q7 SUV, but the woman driving out in a Citroen is what really caught my eye: it was Mrs. Merckx herself! I started to stop her and ask if Eddy was home, but she didn't appear to be in a talkative mood. Oh well, some other time. 

Next stop: Geraardsbergen & the Muur de Huy
- A short drive south had me at the foot of the Muur de Huy in Geraardsbergen. I can't reall even describe how steep the road was, besides comparing it to some of the streets in San Francisco. When you reach the top an transition onto the cobbled Kapelmuur, it really gets jacked up....around 20%. I walked up the climb and took a few shots along the way. It was early and I had the place all to my self, so that was pretty cool.

On to Oudenaarde
- From there I drove a big section of the Tour of Flanders route over to Oudenaarde. The Bosberg and a couple other climbs were sprinkled along the way, as well as the Peter Van Petegem fanclub, which unfortunately wasn't open for business yet either. In Oudenaarde I visited the Centrum Ronde van Vlaanderen, which is the best cycling museum I've ever seen. They have an amazing amount of history and old cycling gear in the museum and the video you see upon entering is incredible. Basically it's a day in the life of the RVV, but with very little dialogue and set to some great music. Perfect, as most of the museum was in Flemish! 

The brasserie next to the RVV was another great find. The walls were covered in authentic Tour de France memorabilia going back to the early 1900s, and the barman was a local who clearly knew his stuff. He brought out some cycling DVDs and we sat around and watched the "greatest hits of 2007" while sampling some of the great local beers. 

Next up: the infamous Koppenberg
Just south of Oudenaarde and a quick left off the main road left me staring up a ridiculously cobbled cow path that could only be the Koppenberg. To give you an idea of how narrow and steep it is, I was driving a C-class Mercedes rental and not only were the sides scraping the brush on either side, but the traction control came on about half way up the climb. Either side of the climb is simple cow pasture, and the cobbles on the climb are totally covered in a greasy mix of mud, grime and cow poo. I pity the guys who ride up this beast and it comes as no surprise that most have to walk it. Two guys on mountain bikes were slowly climbing it while I was there and they were hurting, despite looking more fit than most. 

The rest of my day was spent chasing down a case of Wesvleteren 12, which I finally managed to secure, as well as sampling all of the Westvleteren beers in the Cafe de Vrede, across from the abbey. If you're ever in the area and love beer, swing by for a sip of what many consider the best beer on the planet. It's tasty, but dangerously strong! 

Here are a few shots from the day. Next time I hope to be there during De Ronde or another of the Classics to get the full race experience!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Good stuff*

Nice pics and commentary. You get there often and do you speak French or Flemish, not that it matters. Great pictures. Better luck next time at the factory.



kjmunc said:


> So on my last weekend in Cologne I managed to find some free time and made the drive over to Belgium. The autobahn made the trip over and back a heck of a lot faster than I expected!
> 
> First stop: Merckx factory, Meise
> - I fully expected no-one to be at the factory at 9am on a Saturday and I was right. However, as I was walking around taking pictures, a large door opened, revealing a courtyard connecting the back of the factory to a large house. I could see an Audi Q7 SUV, but the woman driving out in a Citroen is what really caught my eye: it was Mrs. Merckx herself! I started to stop her and ask if Eddy was home, but she didn't appear to be in a talkative mood. Oh well, some other time.
> ...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I speak pretty poor French but enough to get around. This was my first time in this part of Belgium, as I've been over on a 7 week project but heading back to Boston Friday.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Beantown*

I went to uni in Boston and spent many years haunting the Bicycle Exchange in Cambridge, Belmont Cycles as I knew Mooney and Allis and International Bicycles which in the 1970's was crap. You make it to Antwerp? One of my favorite pubs in the World, Het Elf Gebod, the 11th Commandment.



kjmunc said:


> I speak pretty poor French but enough to get around. This was my first time in this part of Belgium, as I've been over on a 7 week project but heading back to Boston Friday.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*where was that pimp*

Molteni Painted Volvo? I want one!!!!!!!

yes I can't wait to see the bergs myself

people wionder why riders get digestive trouble during the classics.

getting cow poop splattered on your water bottles doesn't help


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> I speak pretty poor French but enough to get around.


English is best in Flanders, and most people speak it very well. Speaking French to someone in Flanders (unless you're a Francophone) is perhaps not a great move (especially at the moment).

FWIW ...

B


----------

